# Bin neu hier...



## Jackie (10. März 2003)

...und wollte mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin Jacqueline und die Fotografie ist mein Hobby. Ich habe mit  12 Jahre angefangen zu knipsen,das hat sich immer mehr gesteigert, bis ich meine Schwarz Weiß Fotos irgendwann auch selbst vergrößert habe.Dann habe ich meine Fotografen-Ausbildung begonnen,fotografiere aber nicht beruflich.
Ich fotografiere zur Zeit noch ausschliesslich analog (Canon EOS 50E und EOS 3)und scanne meine Dias mit eienm Negativscanner und die Bilder mit dem Flachbrettscanner ein. Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus in Digitaler Fotografie,da ich auch im Fotohandel und im Digitallabor an einem Minilab gearbeitet habe.;-)

Meine Fotogalerie


----------



## Vitalis (11. März 2003)

Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns Jacqueline 


> Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus in Digitaler Fotografie,da ich auch im Fotohandel und im Digitallabor an einem Minilab gearbeitet habe


Das war ein Fehler  Jetzt mußt Du viele Fragen (von mir) ertragen


----------



## Jackie (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns Jacqueline Das war ein Fehler  Jetzt mußt Du viele Fragen (von mir) ertragen  *



Das mache ich doch gerne...


----------



## tpa (11. März 2003)

Hi Jackie!

Bin auch neu hier ;-) deine Bilder sind jedenfalls der Hammer, besonders die Portraits. 

lg, tpa


----------



## Mythos007 (11. März 2003)

Hallo Jacqueline und herzlich willkommen bei uns an Board.

Ich freue mich schon mehr von Dir hier bei uns zu lesen
bzw. zu bestaunen ... Ab der neuen Boardversion
wird sich auch noch einiges in diesem Bereich zum besseren
ändern (so hoffe ich)

Und wer weiß - vielleicht drehen wir ja auch mal ne runde
zusammen auf dem Motorrad ... ich würde mich freuen
- bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

hi, 

toll ein neues gesicht zu sehen  . 
Mich würd mal interessieren wie du das letzte foto auf der 2ten seite der portrait_galerie gemacht hast (licht, objektiv usw.)

... orange_dot


----------

